# Just a little paint project.



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

We've been in the house about a year and a half. The previous owners had two small children so all the walls were pretty grungy. It was time for something fresh!

We chose a Valspar color called Spring Spirits. I also re-did the mirror in a silver finish.


Before (previous owners stuff)











And today!











We will be laying engineered hardwood or laminate in March at bonus time as well as replacing the furniture with something chocolate brown!




We are also painting the dining room. The hubby pick the color....Honey Pecan I believe...and I'm not sure if I'm in love with it! 

Before:









And after...we still need to put another coat around the ceiling and get the curtains back up. The new flooring will also be going in here!











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job.
That wood floor should really set that room off for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I painted my new bathroom a blue just like yours. I even used a silver-framed mirror over the vanity, similar to the one you have, but smaller. Great minds, they say...


----------



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

NailedIt said:


> I painted my new bathroom a blue just like yours. I even used a silver-framed mirror over the vanity, similar to the one you have, but smaller. Great minds, they say...


Very true! :laughing: Our bathroom is also a similar color, a little more teal and I just love it!


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Kristan, how did you like the Vaspar paint? I have been in love with Behr for years, but after coming here I have found out it is lousy! haha But just saw the Vaspar at HD the other day, never seen it before and was wondering how you liked it? You know, quality, coverage, workability?

Thanks

Your rooms look very nice by the way!


----------

